# rookie question.



## j.trevor123 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello i am new to handgun shooting. I got a xd9 and like it. my only issue is it tends to shoot high and right.. varies a little from ammo to ammo. So do i need to change the sights some how or is it something else? Also are xd's made to be pointed at the center of the target you are aiming it or at the bottom of the target. The manual says they are designed to be aimed at the bottom, which is weird to me.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You may have too much finger on the trigger. Try pressing with the pad of the first joint, only. See if that helps.
You might be "grabbing" the trigger, too, which might pull your shots to the right (IF you're right-handed).

I adjust my pistols' sights so that, at 25 yards, if I aim for the bottom edge of the bullseye, that's exactly where the holes should appear. This means that my pistols shoot a little high at 10 and 15 yards, but then I'm a "practical," not a NRA-style-bullseye, shooter. I normally just point at the center-of-mass of my target, and don't use a specific aiming point.
In bullseye competition, pistol and rifle sights are adjusted so that when the bull is sitting atop the front sight blade, the bullets should hit the center of the bull. That's because bullseye competition demands a precise aiming point, and trying to hold your sights on the center of the bull (wherever that is) isn't precise enough.

If you can, put your target out no farther than 10 yards. If the range rules require you to shoot at 25 yards, so be it.
Fold your jacket into a thick pad and place it on the shooting bench or table in front of you. Grip your pistol tightly, and rest your hand (not any part of the gun) on your jacket-pad for stability.
(You may have to sit on a stool, to do this right.)
Maintaining your very tight grip on the pistol and keeping your sights on the bottom-center edge of the target, slowly press the gun's trigger with the pad of the first joint of your index finger until the gun goes off unexpectedly. Do that whole thing at least twice more.
Now look at your target. Where are the holes? Did anything change?
If you did everything right, these will have been accurate shots. If your hits are not at the bottom-center of the bull, where you were aiming, you now have to adjust your sights.
Let me know what happens.


----------



## j.trevor123 (Jan 1, 2009)

thats steve that was useful. I understand the sight delima now. It might be a few days before i shoot again, but im already ready to go again.


----------

